# anything cool in Ottawa week of 19 Nov?



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi. I'm in Ottawa 19-22 for work. is there any neat open jam nights anywhere, or cool misc guitar flavored happenings? 

Gene


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> Hi. I'm in Ottawa 19-22 for work. is there any neat open jam nights anywhere, or cool misc guitar flavored happenings?
> 
> Gene



There's an open jam at the Rainbow on Tuesday night (20 Nov.)


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*kuul*

that sounds like it could be fun.

have you been there? would i need to bring an amp, or just the guitar?

kuul thanks


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There is also a couple of Open Jam nights at the Bass Line Station. Acoustic on the 21st and Electric on the 22nd.

I've not done any of the jam nights so I won't be able to tell you how it is, but it seems like they get a good crowd based on what the folks there told me when we played there last Saturday.


----------

